# Got my Sony PRS-350 Cover



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

*And I can't wait til M-Edge comes out with one. This one's okay but I'm going to have to find a band to use to keep it shut when I'm not reading.

I was so excited when it came early (got it through Amazon (which means it came from Vans). It was suppose to get here from Feb 1-3. But I have to admit I like M-Edge products better. *


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

Is there any word that m-edge is going to make one? I'm really disappointed at how little there is available.


----------



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

* haven't heard whether m-edge is going to make one. I just might send a note asking.*


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

My Sony cover stays shut because it has magnetic closure.

I was disappointed at first that M-Edge isn't making covers for the Sony PRS-350, but since most of their covers are now faux leather, I wouldn't buy one of theirs anyway. I loved the go jackets they used to make in smooth genuine leather.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> My Sony cover stays shut because it has magnetic closure.
> 
> I was disappointed at first that M-Edge isn't making covers for the Sony PRS-350, but since most of their covers are now faux leather, I wouldn't buy one of theirs anyway. I loved the go jackets they used to make in smooth genuine leather.


I think I just read that your Sony is pink. Did you get the breast cancer bundle? Mine is pink too but my cover doesn't have a magnetic closure. I'm trying to figure this out.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't have the breast cancer bundle. I have the Sony cover in pink that I bought separately. It doesn't have the light.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

How is the quality of this cover?  I don't care for the BC bundle cover at all.  Where is the magnet?  I had considered this cover with the light.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The magnets are in the front and back of the cover.  I loved it at first, and I still like it, but I'm thinking about finding a leather cover.  We're talking about this in another thread about Sony PRS-350 (questions).  Someone here bought an Oberon small journal and attached with velcro.  The small journal cover is larger, however, than the Sony PRS-350.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

It's a higher quality than the vinyl of the pink breast cancer awareness cover, but it's not leather.  It doesn't say anywhere on it or on the website what it's made of.


----------

